# DBE Program?



## Ljtrucking (Jul 10, 2014)

I am new with my Dump Truck business and I came across an article about this program. Anyone knows exactly how this works? Once a construction company win the bid and you are DBE certified then you can get chosen to work on the project through that construction company? Is this program really worth the hassel? Any other advice on how to keep more work coming in and my truck moving?


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

State and federal gc's are always looking to fill minority quotas. You need to get certified first but it could help you get work. They are always looking for the white man in the closet though in the certification process, so if the wife doesn't know jack chit about the truck or business forget it. They will screen the hell out of you, get her a cdl make her a big part of the business or forget it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll post this here in the event you miss it in your other post on this same subject.



tgeb said:


> Are you what would be considered a minority owned or otherwise disadvantaged business owner?
> 
> The DBE/WBE programs were setup to "Level the playing field" for those who may have at one time been discriminated against.
> In this day and age I believe there is not a lot of discrimination based upon a persons sex or race, and these programs should be eliminated as they create an unfair advantage for those that loophole their way into Gov. contracts.
> ...


----------



## Tiger Tom (Jul 4, 2014)

everyone I have ever known that was a dbe/wbe had loop holed their way into that classification.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I used to bid exclusively federal work and had to deal a lot with MBE, DBE, WBE, and VBE (Veteran owned). Here is my take on what ones are worth getting.... (I'm not going to voice my opinion if they are good or bad)

- DBE ...also know as small business is useful for small GC's or companies that will contract directly with the owner. The contracts are usually set up specifically for small business where larger firms cannot bid against them. 

- MBE is the hardest quota to hit from a GC bidding standpoint. The required percentage is always the largest percentage required, and has the smallest pool of reputable firms. As a GC this is where you win a job. You have to get good pricing from enough MBE firms. Often I will carry a MBE firm with a higher number than other subs only because I have to hit that percentage. 

- WBE is the easiest to get (because so many guys put the company in their wife's name). It is usually a small percentage required. I never had an issue hitting a WBE goal. 

- VBE or Veteran owned company I've never seen on a bid form as a requirement. Which means it doesn't help me get the job or hit my goals. 


One big problem is that there are multiple certifying agencies..... And if you aren't certified for the correct one you don't count toward the other job. If I was a trucking company running dirt I would try to get MBE certified. If you can't get MBE I wouldn't bother with anything else.


----------



## Ljtrucking (Jul 10, 2014)

Did you mean WBE certified? I will be running one truck to start off until I can get jobs more so best one to get certified for is..? Can you be certified for more than one?


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Ljtrucking said:


> Did you mean WBE certified? I will be running one truck to start off until I can get jobs more so best one to get certified for is..? Can you be certified for more than one?



If you are going to go for WBE (Women business enterprise) I wouldn't bother. Everyone and their mother has this certification. 

If you can qualify for MBE (Minority business enterprise) it might help you get work. 51% of the company must be owned by a person other than Caucasian. 

Yes you can be certified for more than one. The certifications are not cheap, and they require renewal fairly frequently.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the D.O.T, FHA, FMHA CDBG jobs i've bid require a good faith effort in soliciting bids from mbe's, dbe's, wbe's..we have always sent registered letters to subs that are listed in the DOT directory requesting sub bids. some submit, many do not. we also keep their proposals for 5-6 years in case of an audit. you are not forced into using an mbe, etc. if their proposals are out of line price wise. you just need to be able to document your "good faith effort" in soliciting bids from, and hiring those firms.

here's a great FAQ site that will answer a lot of your questions.

http://www.dot.gov/osdbu/disadvantaged-business-enterprise/official-questions-and-answers-26


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

many jobs have MBE, DBE targets for them. so that will give you an advantage as long as your pricing is in line with other trucks doing the same thing. most jobs that will require this will be prevailing wage. I avoid them as the extra money I can get per hour does not cover the extra cost of my drivers. If you are an owner operator, these are great jobs as you can get more for your truck per hour and you are not bound to pay yourself the prevailing wage as an owner of the company. AS said before, If your wife is set up as 51% owner, She also needs to perform management duties to meet the DBE requirement. for us, the paperwork and additional cost make it not worth messing with.


----------

